# Albuquerque Panoramas by Hollywood Film Maker (Revised Link)



## Steve Todd (Jul 19, 2014)

Here's a short video feature on an award winning movie maker turned landscape photog. He's an Albuquerque resident (transplant from LA) making a very good business for himself.

BTW, notice his choice of camera/lens combination, and his (homemade) tripod mount!

Sorry, the original link didn't work very well! Here's a link that actually works on YouTube:

Health scare leads artist to world-renowned art


----------

